
Show HN: Random Daily Art – Have the Museum and Art Gallery Come to You - kilroy123
https://randomdailyart.com
======
ninjz
Great idea. It's like Morning Brew, but for Art!

------
XtenMan
Does look interesting and cute. So the daily email contains nothing else, but
an image? No text or ads or pitches?

~~~
kilroy123
Sorry for the late rely. Yup, that's pretty much it. Just an image and a
description and the name of the artists.

